# Breville BES920 is it really that good?



## benanderson18 (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi guys, i have seen the Breville BES920 on loads of websites and even on this it has its own thread with thoughts on posts, twice. I was wondering if it is worth the money and really lives upto the amount of people getting the machine.

I live in the UK and can get it from Amazon around for £1000. I would mainly use the machine for home use making espresso/americano and then latte's every now and again. The espresso/americano would be 1 maybe 2 at a time when making for friends and the same for latte's. I want a machine that will last and has a good size water tank as well as a hot water dispenser which saves me boiling the kettle when wanting an americano. I would rather have a dual boiler and not have to run the cold water through the machine to get the correct temperature.

I think this is the top end of my budget and if there are any other recommendations that are available in the UK and that would suit my needs i would be grateful. I have read up on loads and people have their own preference.

I hope this is the information you need to help me.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

These machines are rebranded Sage in the Uk

Ive moved this to the Sage forum accordingly


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I'll let owners give you some first hand experience, but I'll ask the other obvious question... What grinder are you planning on pairing it with?


----------



## benanderson18 (Oct 23, 2014)

Im not sure yet, i was looking at the Vario flat burr grinder. Thats top of my list at the minute.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

benanderson18 said:


> Im not sure yet, i was looking at the Vario flat burr grinder. Thats top of my list at the minute.


In that price range you should also look at the Mignon, as its widely considered a better all round grinder, certainly around these parts.

But really, with a machine on the £1000-1200 range you should really be looking a bit further up the grinder tree. Something like a Eureka Zenith 65E, or maybe a S/H Mazzer Major.


----------



## benanderson18 (Oct 23, 2014)

Ahh ok, i think getting the better one in the long run will be more sufficient, just need to save more. I would rather buy the best now and not have a year with one grinder and then want to upgrade. Thanks ill look into the two higher priced ones


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

There are a whole load of grinder right up the price ladder, definitely take your time to decide which one you want, the grinder makes a bigger difference in the cup than the machine itself.

Read this helpful guide as well


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

The Dual Boiler is feature laden and has more electronics than most other machines however a few remain sceptical about its reliability and lifespan

as some users on this forum have had a handful go wrong though covered under warranty.

If you do go for one then try Lakeland just to cover your back as they apply a lifetime warranty across all products they stock. (please see my thread in the Sage Forum)

Depending on what your budget is for both machine and grinder, you may be able to get a cheaper machine to facilitate what you require and have more money to spend on a decent espresso-specific grinder,

I know the Vario can grind fine enough for espresso but I've also seen some that can't!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Just to reiterate what Beanosaurus said, buy from Lakeland. Wether this machine has a higher fault rate than the established European players is anyones guess, but one thing we do know is its a new player on the market. There is simply no other sensible choice but to buy from Lakeland when they offer a free lifetime guarantee.


----------



## benanderson18 (Oct 23, 2014)

Dylan said:


> Just to reiterate what Beanosaurus said, buy from Lakeland. Wether this machine has a higher fault rate than the established European players is anyones guess, but one thing we do know is its a new player on the market. There is simply no other sensible choice but to buy from Lakeland when they offer a free lifetime guarantee.


Ok thanks, I have some more reading up on the advantages and disadvantages of the sage and Expobar leva dual boiler before i make a purchase. Then need to find a decent grinder to accompany the machine. I would rather save up a little longer than cut back a bit now.

Any suggestions on grinders to get the most of out the machine would be much grateful


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?17071-Grinders-what-do-you-get-for-your-money


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

Also I do think it a valid point to consider, which do you like the look of? It's not something you are going to be putting away in a cupboard but it will all be permanently out there on display. I know function over form is perhaps the thinking of most here and I would not suggest you sacrifice function for form, but if there is little to separate the options you are looking at I think form becomes a factor to consider imho.


----------

